# imac bloqué au démarrage



## f.will (21 Novembre 2011)

bonjour à vous.
je suis tout nouveau sur ce site et je ne vous cache pas que c'est parceque je suis dans la mouise comme on dit par chez nous. 
j'ai un imac qui fonctionnait super bien jusque là acheté d'occase y'a un an et il vient juste de me planter: il ne démarre plus!
je l'allume,il démarre avec la belle note de musique et l'écarn devient blanc avec la belle pomme, comme d'hab et là la petite "montre" se met à tourner, genre "je bosse", mais il ne s'arrête plus!!!! il tourne tourne et rien ne se passe!! il ne démarre plus et n'ouvre même pas la première page!!!

 je sais que tout ça vient d'une manipe nulle et absurde que j'ai faite pour partager des dossiers entre mac et windows. je n'arrivais pas à mettre mes fichiers sur un disque dur. je suis donc allé sur ma rubrique aide et là j'ai trifouillé vers préférences système, et après tout est flou... comme vous l'avez sans doute déjà compris je suis une quiche en informatique et c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que j'ai choisi apple. je fais principalement de la mao. d'ailleurs juste avant de bugger, il me redemandait tous les n° de série de mes logiciels, c'est d'ailleurs pour cela que je l'ai redémarré....
pas dans le caca! désolé pour la vulgarité mais je panique un peu.... 
et bien évidemment, j'ai perdu le n° du gars adorable qui me l'a vendu! 
à bon entendeur salut!
franck


----------



## gmaa (21 Novembre 2011)

f.will a dit:


> bonjour à vous.
> je suis tout nouveau sur ce site et je ne vous cache pas que c'est parceque je suis dans la mouise comme on dit par chez nous.
> j'ai un imac qui fonctionnait super bien jusque là acheté d'occase y'a un an et il vient juste de me planter: il ne démarre plus!
> je l'allume,il démarre avec la belle note de musique et l'écarn devient blanc avec la belle pomme, comme d'hab et là la petite "montre" se met à tourner, genre "je bosse", mais il ne s'arrête plus!!!! il tourne tourne et rien ne se passe!! il ne démarre plus et n'ouvre même pas la première page!!!
> ...



Commencer par un reset PRAM (Alt+Cmd+P+R maintenus au démarrage jusqu'après avoir entendu au moins 2 boings.)
Puis Utilitaire de disque ; Réparer les autorisations du disque

Si ce n'est pas trop grave cela devrait peut-être suffire.

Et penser aux SAUVEGARDES!
S'il y en a (clone ou Time Machine) on peut aussi "remonter" la machine.


----------



## f.will (21 Novembre 2011)

tout d'abord merci de me répondre aussi vite.
quand tu dis reste, ça veut dire que je vais perdre tous mes dossiers et projets en cours?
franck


----------



## gmaa (21 Novembre 2011)

f.will a dit:


> tout d'abord merci de me répondre aussi vite.
> quand tu dis reste, ça veut dire que je vais perdre tous mes dossiers et projets en cours?
> franck



Pas "reste" mais "RESET" (effacement) l'anglais "s'impose"

Ces manips ne sont pas dangereuses mais normales et font parti de "l'outillage" de maintenance.


----------



## f.will (21 Novembre 2011)

j'ai peur d'avoir compris:
si je fais ce que vous me dites ça efface tout ce que j'ai engrangé pendant un an dans mon ordi?
si c'est bien le cas ne connaissez vous pas une manipe intermédiaire... plus douce.....?


----------



## gmaa (21 Novembre 2011)

f.will a dit:


> j'ai peur d'avoir compris:
> si je fais ce que vous me dites ça efface tout ce que j'ai engrangé pendant un an dans mon ordi?
> si c'est bien le cas ne connaissez vous pas une manipe intermédiaire... plus douce.....?


*
Mais non!*

Cela efface un certain nombre de paramètres positionnés au démarrage du mac.

Elle contient :
"
La PRAM est une mémoire non volatile tous comme la NVRAM.

La PRAM des Macs contient :

	&#8226;	État d&#8217;AppleTalk
	&#8226;	Configuration des ports série et définition de ports
	&#8226;	Réglage de l&#8217;alarme
	&#8226;	Police de caractères des applications
	&#8226;	Emplacement de l&#8217;imprimante série
	&#8226;	Vitesse d&#8217;autorépétition des touches
	&#8226;	Temps de latence d&#8217;autorépétition
	&#8226;	Volume des haut-parleurs
	&#8226;	Son d&#8217;avertissement (bip)
	&#8226;	Intervalle de double-clic
	&#8226;	Vitesse de clignotement du curseur (vitesse du point d&#8217;insertion)
	&#8226;	Calibrage de la souris (vitesse)
	&#8226;	Disque de démarrage
	&#8226;	Nombre de clignotements du menu
	&#8226;	Profondeur du moniteur
	&#8226;	Adressage 32 bits
	&#8226;	Mémoire virtuelle
	&#8226;	Disque RAM
	&#8226;	Cache disque
"

Elles retrouvent leurs valeurs par défaut.

Confiance!


----------



## f.will (21 Novembre 2011)

merci de votre aide, 
j'ai arrêté de flipper et fais la manipe PRAM, mais ça ne change hélas rien! 
il tourne il tourne le soleil... existent-ils d'autres solutions?


----------



## djibEx (21 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je me permet d'ecrire car il m'arrive la meme situation.
Dans un premier temps il est bon de suivre la procédure du site d'apple:
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2570?viewlocale=fr_FR

Ensuite, si jamais "archiver et installer" (il n'y a pas le choix sur snow leopard donc il ne va pas tout effacer sans demander) ne fonctionne pas alors il faut alors effectivement tout effacer via l'utilitaire de disque puis tout reinstaller.


Pour ce qui est de la sauvegarde normalement il est toujours possible de recuperer les fichiers en mode target (T enfoncé au demarrage) pour utiliser le mac en disque dur.


Là viens ma question:
Suite à toute ces procédures j'ai finalement réussi à réinstaller le système sur mon mac. Avant ça j'avais une erreur Disk0s2 : i/o error donc formatage à zero (pendant 3 heures...)
Maintenant je me demande: si le disque a eu cette erreur est-il "à risque" en gros est-ce que je dois demander un changement de disque grâce à l'apple care?
...En même temps que la bonne vieille dalle à fuite de lumières, à tache et à petite jaunisse!!

Je rêve si je demande un changement complet de bécane non?

Merci!!


----------



## gmaa (21 Novembre 2011)

Ce qui est bizarre c'est que des "bidouilles" sur des préférences conduisent à ce résultat.

De mémoire, de quelles "bidouilles" s'agissait-il?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h03 ----------




djibEx a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je me permet d'ecrire car il m'arrive la meme situation.
> Dans un premier temps il est bon de suivre la procédure du site d'apple:
> ...



Si AppleCars alors aucune hésitation!


----------



## f.will (21 Novembre 2011)

de mémoire j'étais sur préférences= partage= et après j'ai sélectionné un ar un les "objets" qu'il me proposait et je leur do;nnait un maximum de possiblité d'écriture et lecture dans la fenêtre juste à droite quand on le sélectionne... et là j'ai dû faire la même chaose avec mon bureau (tous les logiciels que j'utilise tout le tmps, il m'a signalé par une petite fenêtre qu'il y avait un 'truc" en anglais du type"system/error/ patati/org/etc/etc..." je fais d'habitude d'emblée confiance et là je dis ok, au début, à la 1° fen^tre et après il me demande de dire"ok" pour plein d'autres avec exactement la même question, seuls changeaient les fin de "noms"... j'ai laissé appuyer la touche ok, et je les ai tous confirmé! ensuite j'ai vu l'icone de logic changer de tête en icone genre allumettes en tas de trois, j'ai tenté de l'ouvrir et là paf il me demande de lui donné mon nom prénom et no de série pour ouvrir, n'étant pas chez moi je ne pouvais luio donner de réponse... j'éteins mon ordi enragé de ma stupidité quant à cette manipe et j'éteins en me disant que peut-être l'ordi n'en aura pas tenu compte et là on en arrive au moment que je citais au début de la discussion: bloqué sur la pomme et le soleil qui tourne!
de mémoire et un peu en vrac désolé!


----------



## djibEx (21 Novembre 2011)

Je vais tenter avec l'apple care mais je sens déjà qu'ils vont me balader "et bien il marche votre ordi! Où est le problème, un petit nettoyage de la vitre et il est comme neuf!" On verra...


----------



## gmaa (21 Novembre 2011)

Désolé, mais cela n'aide pas beaucoup.

Je commence à me demander s'il ne faut pas passer aux moyens "d'urgence".

Chercher à sauver ce qui peut l'être avant réinstallation.

Dire déjà sous quel OS la machine tourne, probablement un 10.6.x

J'espère que les DVDs associés à la machine l'ont suivi.

En fonction de cela on essaiera de trouver la meilleure solution.

Je suppose qu'il ny a pas eu de sauvegarde Time Machine ni de clone récent.

*Sauvegarde mode Target
*
Réinstallation système simple

Clean install


----------



## f.will (21 Novembre 2011)

il s'agit d'un imac 24 pouces
mac os version 10.5.2
et oui j'ai les cd d'installe
Par contre,  je ne sais pas si il y a eu des sauvegardes de faites? il y a time machine mais je ne l'ai jamais utilisé, peut-^tre la persone qui me l'a vendu l'avait configuré? je ne sais pas ce qu'est un "clone"?
et je ne sais pas pas ce qu'est une sauvegarde target!
merci de votre patience!!


----------



## gmaa (21 Novembre 2011)

f.will a dit:


> il s'agit d'un imac 24 pouces
> mac os version 10.5.2
> et oui j'ai les cd d'installe



Bien...



> Par contre,  je ne sais pas si il y a eu des sauvegardes de faites? il y a time machine mais je ne l'ai jamais utilisé, peut-^tre la persone qui me l'a vendu l'avait configuré? je ne sais pas ce qu'est un "clone"?



Moins bien

Il faut un DD externe pour TM et l'activer.
On peut le paramétrer et exclure des dossiers que l'on juge non indispensables.

Un clone est une copie à l'identique sur un autre DD.
Il est donc démarrable mais il vieillit (figé à la date de création du clone).
Cela se fait avec CCC (carbon Copy Cloner) par exemple.



> et je ne sais pas pas ce qu'est une sauvegarde target!



Le mode Target est une façon de démarrer un Mac relié à un autre Mac avec un câble FW (Touche T maintenue au démarrage).
Le disque interne du Mac démarré en mode T apparait comme un disque dur sur l'autre Mac.
==> Sauvegarde et/ou récupération possible.


----------



## f.will (21 Novembre 2011)

donc, non il n'y a pas de sauvegarde....
avant d'imaginer une suite donc, il faut que je trouve quelqu'un qui a un mac et que je copie tout mon imacDD sur lui pour pouvoir réouvrir mon mac?


----------



## gmaa (21 Novembre 2011)

f.will a dit:


> donc, non il n'y a pas de sauvegarde....
> avant d'imaginer une suite donc, il faut que je trouve quelqu'un qui a un mac et que je copie tout mon imacDD sur lui pour pouvoir réouvrir mon mac?



*Oui*
En ayant un DD Vide pour le connecter sur le Mac du "quelqu'un", ce serait parfait.

De toute façon c'est un investissement très utile.


----------



## f.will (21 Novembre 2011)

je vais donc m'y atteler d'arrache pieds...
au cas où: quel genre de DD pour un budget de 50eusos maxi je peux trouver à votre avis? parce que un souci n'arrive justement jamais seul, c'est un peu rude niveau finance!!!


----------



## gmaa (21 Novembre 2011)

f.will a dit:


> je vais donc m'y atteler d'arrache pieds...
> au cas où: quel genre de DD pour un budget de 50eusos maxi je peux trouver à votre avis? parce que un souci n'arrive justement jamais seul, c'est un peu rude niveau finance!!!



Là je ne sais pas.

Rechercher un disque avec une taille évidemment égale ou supérieure à celle du DD interne.
J'ai acheté chez MacWay mais il y a pléthore d'offres. Après c'est une histoire de confiance.


----------



## f.will (21 Novembre 2011)

je vais donc m'y atteler.
en tout cas un grand merci à vous pour votre aide, votre patience et votre pédagogie.
mission : trouver un quelqu'un qui a un mac qui s'y connait un minimum en informatique et ensuite sauvegarde target! et après installation avec les cd d'installe... 
pour le DD c'était pour avoir votre avis sur ce qu'on pouvait trouver à ce prix là de pas trop merdique...
mais je vais chercher un peu..
encore merci 
je vous tiendrai au courant
franck


----------



## daffyb (21 Novembre 2011)

perso, je commencerais tout de même par réaliser une réparation des autorisations en démarrant depuis le DVD.
Mettre le DVD dans le lecteur et presser la touche C
ensuite, choisir la langue. Ne pas aller plus loin
Dans la barre des menus, choisir l'application utilitaire de disque.
Sélectionner ton disque dur et cliquer sur le bouton réparrer les autorisations.
Si ton problème est ce que je crois, ça va travailler pendant un certain temps. Quand ça sera fini, redémarre ton mac "normalement" croise les doigts et vient nous dire quoi


----------



## gmaa (22 Novembre 2011)

Avec le RESET PRAM j'ai aussi donné ce conseil.

La suite a "dérivé" sur Reset PRAM


----------



## f.will (22 Novembre 2011)

j'ai un peu peur daggraver mes conneries, je vais faire dodo, et puis je tente au réveil la manipe avec le cd d'installe. je mets le cd avnat de le démarrer et j'appuie sur la touche C, c'est bien ça?


----------



## gmaa (22 Novembre 2011)

f.will a dit:


> j'ai un peu peur d&#8217;aggraver mes conneries, je vais faire dodo, et puis je tente au réveil la manipe avec le cd d'installe. je mets le cd avnat de le démarrer et j'appuie sur la touche C, c'est bien ça?



*OUI*

Maintenir "C" jusquà ce que le DVD démarre.


----------



## f.will (22 Novembre 2011)

je viens de le faire et la réparation n'a pris que quelques secondes, j'ai bien peur qu'il n'est tout effacer déjà non? est ce que je le redémarre?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h21 ----------

je viens de comprendre que le petit point vert  en dessous du nom indiquait si vous étiez connectés ou non.... et vous ne l'êtes plus....
comme un grand, je prends donc la décision de redémarrer...
à toute à l'heure...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h31 ----------

j'ai tenté de le redémarrer après avoir fermé l'utilitaire de disque et arrêté l'installation de mac os X, j'ai pu voir dans utilitaire de disque qu' il y avait toujours sur le disque dur la même partie occupée et libre qu'avant le problème. et Hélas ça tourne toujours dans le vide!
je vais donc aller chercher de l'aide pour sauvegarder mes données.... mais c'est cher les DD!!! pfff!
merci de votre aide encore les anges gardiens!
franck


----------



## daffyb (22 Novembre 2011)

f.will a dit:


> je viens de le faire et la réparation n'a pris que quelques secondes, j'ai bien peur qu'il n'est tout effacer déjà non? est ce que je le redémarre?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h21 ----------
> 
> ...



C'est encore plus cher de payer une entreprise pour faire de la récupération de données !!


----------



## f.will (22 Novembre 2011)

oui, j'imagine! petite question au cas où: est ce qu'un DD est toujours compatible avec mac si on le formate avec un mac?


----------



## gmaa (22 Novembre 2011)

La question était inattendue!

Mais il est vrai que l'on peut formater pour une autre plate-forme.

Ceci dit pourquoi faire compliqué


----------



## f.will (22 Novembre 2011)

toujours pour des questions d'économie... j'ai l'impression que les DD compatibles mac sont plus chers... c'est peut-être une idée, mais les recherches sur le net que j'ai faites pour en acheter un m'ont données cette impression.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h52 ----------

pour être plus clair, je parle d'un DD externe ...


----------



## gmaa (22 Novembre 2011)

f.will a dit:


> toujours pour des questions d'économie... j'ai l'impression que les DD compatibles mac sont plus chers... c'est peut-être une idée, mais les recherches sur le net que j'ai faites pour en acheter un m'ont données cette impression.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h52 ----------
> 
> pour être plus clair, je parle d'un DD externe ...



Pas d'illusions...
Sous la "peinture" c'est la même "ferraille"...

Mais "Mac" c'est plus "class" alors "ils" ont les moyens...


----------



## f.will (22 Novembre 2011)

ça y est j'ai trouvé le poto qui va me dépanner...
encore merci de votre aide!!
franck
je vous tiens au courant de la suite


----------



## f.will (23 Novembre 2011)

alors.... après une nuit à sauvegarder mon DDinterne sur un DDexterne samsung S2 portable  1To usb2, j'ai tenté tout ce que vous m'aviez conseillé.... "archivez et installez". par contre il n'a pas voulu le faire à partir du DDext. je l'ai donc fait avec assistant migration de DDint.

ça refonctionne! déjà, c'est super... 
par contre il n'a pas réussi à réinstaller l'ordi comme avant:  
par exemple, je ne peux plus ouvrir i tunes parceque la  version trop récente pour quick player...
je ne peux plus rouvrir, iwork, imovie. l'ordi me dit que je n'ai pas les logiciels assez "nouveaux" pour pouvoir les ouvrir!!!??? 
je me demande si le monsieur qui m'a vendu l'ordi, n'avait pas installé snow léopard... du coup,  comment je peux faire pour avoir les versions équivalentes? snow léopard se vend il encore? je suis perdu entre les anciennes versions de logiciels  qui fonctionnaient avant le Krach qui s'avéraient plus nouvelles que celles d'aujourdh'hui?
qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## dianepatache (14 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir,j ai vraiment un gros problème mon Mac se bloque sur écran gris avec pomme et roue qui tourne , j arrive à aller en démarrant avec la majuscule, mais quand je fais cmd + r après plusieurs essais j'arrive enfin à aller sur recovery. Mais quand je le lance il se bloque sur la petite roue dentée, je ne sais vraiment pas comment je peux réinstaller lion, d avance merci pour votre aide

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h11 ----------

dianepatache
Nouveau membre

Date d'inscription: 24/03/11
Messages: 2
Disco: 
Bonsoir,j ai vraiment un gros problème mon Mac se bloque sur écran gris avec pomme et roue qui tourne , j arrive à aller en démarrant avec la majuscule, mais quand je fais cmd + r après plusieurs essais j'arrive enfin à aller sur recovery. Mais quand je le lance il se bloque sur la petite roue dentée, je ne sais vraiment pas comment je peux réinstaller lion, d avance merci pour votre aide

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h25 ----------




dianepatache a dit:


> Bonsoir,j ai vraiment un gros problème mon Mac se bloque sur écran gris avec pomme et roue qui tourne , j arrive à aller en démarrant avec la majuscule, mais quand je fais cmd + r après plusieurs essais j'arrive enfin à aller sur recovery. Mais quand je le lance il se bloque sur la petite roue dentée, je ne sais vraiment pas comment je peux réinstaller lion, d avance merci pour votre aide
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h11 ----------
> 
> ...


J ai oublié de signaler que. C est un iMac snow Leopard et j y ai mis lion, donc plus moyen d utiliser mon cd snow Leopard


----------



## daffyb (15 Novembre 2013)

dianepatache a dit:
			
		

> J ai oublié de signaler que. C est un iMac snow Leopard et j y ai mis lion, donc plus moyen d utiliser mon cd snow Leopard


Ça ne signifie absolument rien ça tu peux démarrer sur ton DVD de Snow Leopard, après, ça dépend ce que tu veux faire dessus.
Il faudrait faire un hardware test pour commencer.


----------



## petitchatmlf (12 Mai 2014)

Bonsoir

Mon Imac mi 2007 OSX Maverick ne démarre plus depuis hier . fond gris, pomme et roue qui tourne  j'ai fait un reset pram sans résultat , réparé les autorisations , vérifié l'état du disque qui selon l'utilitaire est en bon état . J'ai téléchargé à nouveau Maverick et au redémarrage j'ai toujours la roue qui tourne ! Par contre j'ai réussi à démarrer sur mon clone . Je ne sais vraiment plus quoi faire .  Je remercie par avance les personnes qui pourraient m'aider.


----------

